# Torque Converter for the x-trail



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know what the transmission code for the x-trail is? Also, do you know if anyone makes a torque converter for our xtie? 

It will be nice to get the power sooner. :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Did you check www.levelten.com ??

Impressive products, if you need help, you could ask *lshadoff*, he's a moderator here.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks. I know these guys. But do you know what the transmission code is for our auto?? 

On level 10's website, they said the torque converter they have is practically for every Nissan car that is built. Do we have the same auto transmission across the whole Nissan range? I doubt it. What do you think? Here's an excerpt....

Item Number	Description	Price	Extended 

JA310R-4000S2	NISSAN 200SX, 240SX, 300ZX, 340ZX, ALTIMA, AXXESS, FRONTIER, MAXIMA, PICKUP/PATHFINDER, SENTRA, XTERRA STAGE 2 PTS BILLET TORQUE CONVERTER JA310R-4000S2 $1098.00


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Just ask if it works for the Altima 2.5S auto, Sentra SE-R auto, or Sentra 2.5S. They all share the same auto tranny with the X-Trail.


----------

